# Calif. SFM Awareness course for RFS



## beach (Apr 12, 2011)

The Office of the State Fire Marshal in conjunction with the Home Builders Association Tulare Kings (HBATK) has scheduled the *SFM Awareness Level Course on Residential Fire Sprinklers* and the 2010 California Residential Code *May 11, 2011 in Visalia *(_see attached flyer_).  The purpose of this training program is to:




Recognize that the requirements for residential fire sprinklers are designed to be a “life safety system” to prevent flash over and allow for the evacuation or rescue from fire

Develop awareness of the 2010 California Residential Code and the 2010 NFPA 13D (1 and 2 Family Dwellings and Manufactured Homes) and the  amendments  and/or modifications

Develop an awareness of the State of California Provisions as defined in the 2010 California Residential Code, Title 24, Part 2.5, and specifically Section R313.   

Develop an awareness of the SFM Residential Fire Sprinkler Task Force Phase I, II, III Recommendations and Final Report.  Develop an awareness of the State of California Mandate. 

Develop an awareness of the term, “Best Management Practices” as it relates to the various stakeholders and the Residential Fire Sprinkler Task Force Process

Develop an awareness of the various stakeholder considerations, training resources and technical terms

 

Target Audience for Training:

Fire Department/Fire Prevention Personnel (Plan Review, and Inspections) Building Department Personnel (Plan Review, and Inspections) Water Purveyors (Plan Review, and Inspections) Home Builders (BIA Chapters)/Contractors (Plan Preparation, Submittals, and Installation) Contractors: General Building Contractors *, Fire Protection Contractor [C-16]).*


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder if Tonya will cover my cost  

Your guys model and Phase work is commendable


----------



## beach (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks FM! Tanya won't even cover MY cost! I hope our new Governor keeps her........


----------



## mark handler (Apr 12, 2011)

Tonya, Tanya??


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 12, 2011)

Beach,

Yea, she sure has not been "acting" for some time now.....I hope so too


----------



## beach (Apr 13, 2011)

Mark Handler: Tonya....... I spelled it wrong.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Apr 13, 2011)

The California State Fire Marshals Office needs to have a house cleaning.  There are too many things they just don't get done that are part of their mandates.  Training is sparse at best.


----------



## beach (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure I understand


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 13, 2011)

> There are too many things they just don't get done that are part of their mandates.


I have now worked with 6 administrations in two states directly and indirectly and they all have and continue to operate similar. Nature of that machine. I just wish these state offices (my state currently) just deligated like like their rules allow. Sheesh it's like a child with a lolly pop.


----------



## beach (Apr 13, 2011)

FM: I just left a meeting with Tonya, she feels that she'll probably be staying where she's at for quite awhile.....


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Excellent, she's got the right stuff.


----------

